# Paul Revere Jar



## #1twin (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 41/8" tall, amber, round, screw top, jar with an orange peel finish except for the shoulder area. The shoulder is embossed with PAUL REVERE in a banner and a man riding a horse between the first and last names. Opposite side, has a picture of a church and reads OLD NORTH CHURCH  with small stars going around.
 I'm sorry about no picture but I have not learned how to do that yet. I'm "ole school"[] It also has a Anchor Hocking mark with a 6 opposite 16 and L-21728. I would like to know if anyone knows what was in it and if it is worth anything?  I think it's cool anyway[] Thanks, Marvin


----------



## woody (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like a Baked Bean commerative jar, to me.


----------



## #1twin (Nov 9, 2006)

I bet them beans were good[][]  Thanks for the reply Woody.

 Marvin the Mole


----------

